

Now - molasseskid
http://xkcd.com/1335/

======
oxymoron
Threw together a quick page for rotating it, to save some necks:

[http://c0la.s3.amazonaws.com/xkcd1335.html](http://c0la.s3.amazonaws.com/xkcd1335.html)

~~~
cjg
Nice, but what if you want to rotate it but not change the current time?

------
hobo_mark
Speaking of which, Burning Man tickets go on sale today at (quoting their
email) "12PM (noon) PST", while converting timezones it turned out they
actually mean midnight and not "noon" as in 12AM how I'm used to, is this
common usage?

------
ColinWright
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7303068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7303068)

------
sidcool
This is pretty cool. XKCD never fails at amazing me.

~~~
fabulist
I'm excited for next Monday; I suspect he is going to do something for xkcd
#1337. :)

------
fabulist
You can also use xkcd.com/now

